

Web fonts - where are we? - ams1
http://ilovetypography.com/2009/07/20/web-fonts-—-where-are-we/

======
graham_king
It's 2009, and that article is actually arguing for DRM on all web-delivered
fonts (those delivered via @font-face). Amazing.

The comments there link to Mark Pilgrim's article expressing the alternative,
and much more likely, future:
[http://diveintomark.org/archives/2009/04/21/fuck-the-
foundri...](http://diveintomark.org/archives/2009/04/21/fuck-the-foundries)
(The same article on HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=572730>)

------
rms
I have everything forced to Verdana anyways. It's a computer screen, why would
I want to read a serif font?

~~~
lanaer
I actually prefer serif fonts, at least if they’re designed for screen rather
than print (So, basically, Georgia is my favorite web-safe typeface).

